

PREDICTIVE ANALYTICS: THE POWER BEHIND NEXT-GEN MARKETING - Skura
http://www.skura.com/blog/archives/357

======
xxdesmus
zomg capitals! Seems just to be yet another discussion about how awesome "big
data" really is.

